# Shrink Wrap and Labels



## SunshineGirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Not sure if this should be posted under business, but since its melt and pour specific I thought posting the questions here.  Where can I find shrink wrap paper on a small scale? Everywhere I look its way more than I need.  A heat gun would be nice, but is it really needed?  I seen or read somewhere someone using a hair dryer, I have a few of those so it wouldn't be an  issue to dedicate one for soaping.  Labels, since I plan to do shrink wrap only should I use sticker labels or double wrap the soaps? Which option would be more cost effective? Again forgive me in this isn't the correct place. Just wanted answers from my fellow melt and pour soapers.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 19, 2017)

You don't need a heat gun. I bought one for 20 bucks at Home Depot and prefer it over the hair dryer because its a little quick and quieter than a blower dryer, but it was definitely not necessary.

I bought these at Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189VLXHA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

They smell, they're bags instead of bands and larger than I need, but scissors took care of that. After using shrink bands from Wholesale Supplies Plus,
I found the stinky bags were faster to shrink, the excess plastic was less bulky and fewer melted holes.

The smell does dissipate with time, but wish they didn't smell at all.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 19, 2017)

This vendor strangely named http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/home.html
Watch the soap wrapping vids
Roy



SunshineGirl said:


> Not sure if this should be posted under business, but since its melt and pour specific I thought posting the questions here.  Where can I find shrink wrap paper on a small scale? Everywhere I look its way more than I need.  A heat gun would be nice, but is it really needed?  I seen or read somewhere someone using a hair dryer, I have a few of those so it wouldn't be an  issue to dedicate one for soaping.  Labels, since I plan to do shrink wrap only should I use sticker labels or double wrap the soaps? Which option would be more cost effective? Again forgive me in this isn't the correct place. Just wanted answers from my fellow melt and pour soapers.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 19, 2017)

lenarenee that's expensive WSP has the same amount for like 6 dollars.  I pay 8 at my supplier in Canada.  I use stickers on soap then 102/102 two sides open shrink wrap


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2017)

SunshineGirl said:


> Not sure if this should be posted under business, but since its melt and pour specific I thought posting the questions here.  Where can I find shrink wrap paper on a small scale? Everywhere I look its way more than I need.  A heat gun would be nice, but is it really needed?  I seen or read somewhere someone using a hair dryer, I have a few of those so it wouldn't be an  issue to dedicate one for soaping.  Labels, since I plan to do shrink wrap only should I use sticker labels or double wrap the soaps? Which option would be more cost effective? Again forgive me in this isn't the correct place. Just wanted answers from my fellow melt and pour soapers.


If you do not want to purchase a heat sealer and heat gun you can use saran stretched tight for m&p soap. My daughter whom used to go through over a pallet of m&p per year much preferred saran wrap after letting her m&p cure and dry for several days on trays. With saran it is totaly sealed and with shrink bags it is very hard to completely shrink with a hole in the bag



lenarenee said:


> You don't need a heat gun. I bought one for 20 bucks at Home Depot and prefer it over the hair dryer because its a little quick and quieter than a blower dryer, but it was definitely not necessary.
> 
> I bought these at Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189VLXHA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...





Dahila said:


> lenarenee that's expensive WSP has the same amount for like 6 dollars.  I pay 8 at my supplier in Canada.  I use stickers on soap then 102/102 two sides open shrink wrap


4x6 bags at Papermart are $6.26 per 500 and 6x6 are $6.88 per 500


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 19, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> If you do not want to purchase a heat sealer and heat gun you can use saran stretched tight for m&p soap. My daughter whom used to go through over a pallet of m&p per year much preferred saran wrap after letting her m&p cure and dry for several days on trays. With saran it is totaly sealed and with shrink bags it is very hard to completely shrink with a hole in the bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Carolyn! Christmas was my first time using shrink wrap and I think I'm going to stick with it.  We have intermittent renovations going on in the house and shrink wrapping cured bars means not having to remember to throw a blanket over them to keep the dust off.  500 wraps should be a year's supply for me - and less money than I paid for 100 wraps!



Dahila said:


> lenarenee that's expensive WSP has the same amount for like 6 dollars.  I pay 8 at my supplier in Canada.  I use stickers on soap then 102/102 two sides open shrink wrap



Yeah it is expensive. I didn't care much at the time because I had ordered some from WSP and they forgot to put them include them in the shipped box.
With all the dust from house renovations I had to act quickly to protect my Christmas soaps. That drywall dust gets every where!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 19, 2017)

I get my shrink wrap bags at www.sealersales.com


----------



## SunshineGirl (Jan 19, 2017)

thank you guys for the tips. I will be using a mix of ideas lol.  Also i think i will opt with sticker labels!!!!!! i used to just give the soap to my family so wrapping wasn't needed.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Thanks for that Carolyn! Christmas was my first time using shrink wrap and I think I'm going to stick with it.  We have intermittent renovations going on in the house and shrink wrapping cured bars means not having to remember to throw a blanket over them to keep the dust off.  500 wraps should be a year's supply for me - and less money than I paid for 100 wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome. I go through so many I could not afford them from anyone else. If you are in the vicinity of Anaheim sometime you can will call them.


----------



## Susie (Jan 20, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I get my shrink wrap bags at www.sealersales.com



Which ones exactly do you buy?  And do you have on buy a sealer with it?  Also, do you leave a sniff hole?  I am looking to get some sort of shrink wrap band or bag setup soonish.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 20, 2017)

why we have no papermart in Canada????????


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2017)

Susie said:


> Which ones exactly do you buy? And do you have on buy a sealer with it? Also, do you leave a sniff hole? I am looking to get some sort of shrink wrap band or bag setup soonish.


 
I get the POF bags:
http://www.sealersales.com/poffilmandbags

You can get a bit of scent through them. I don't leave a sniff whole. I figure if I start selling seriously I'll probably have a bar of each scent unwrapped so people can get the full "experience".

I also got my sealer here:
http://www.sealersales.com/fshandsealers

Unlike most places, they don't' charge you extra for the round wire, which cuts off the extra when you seal. You just need to specify "round wire" in the notes section of your order.


----------

